# Installed Pacesetter



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

I just got through installing pacesetter longtubes on a 06. Got a few things. 

1. Had a prob with power steering. Wish i had found out that from the beginning, But im still leaking fluid. So thats one thing we got to fix. 
2. Anyone use the clamps that came wit it to clamp the mid pipes, cause we tightened as much as we could but still leak. I was thinkin about getting them welded on but then i would haveto cut them to get em off. Anyone else done that?
3. Smoking so bad that fogging up my headlights. I know they smoke a lil, but we think its because all the power steering fluid we got on everyhting burning off. 
4. from about 1700 to 2000 rpms it is the loudest. no matter how much gas i give it, it sounds like its about to all shack out. but my set up is longtubes to SF h-pipe to stock piping to SLP resonators ( where stock mufflers where). with the Slp 455 tune. Any idea what that shaking is?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Lets see and hear some video clips of her!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats got to wake up the neighbors!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Gerty,
I installed mine about a year ago. I had to cut a little off the mid pipe (about 2 in) on the drivers side. It was going too far on the collector and the clamp was clamping on the square
part of the collector. Yeah, the power steering lines are a B*TCH!!! I also had to force my steering rack as far to the left as possible for clearence for the steering linkage.
Now my steering wheel isn't centered, about 10 degrees out.
I painted and wrapped mine, and they smoked for about 2 weeks.
LT's are MUCH louder than stock manifolds.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey ALagrey thanks a lot. 

So did yours make that noise too before you cut it, or did you cut it before you drove it? 

Hah yea i didnt line up my wheels perfect before i put it back on so my wheel isnt aligned, but that should be an easy fix.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Gerty,
I didn't drive mine until I got the clamps to fit right.
I have an X-Pipe in place of the resonators and a pair of Magnaflow #12229 Glasspack Mufflers.
It doen't have any shake or rattle on acceleration, but does have a little rattle sound on hard 
decel (above 4000).
I had bullet 2.5 in core glasspacks on it when I installed the LT's, but they were way too loud.
The 5x9in oval 3 in core are a lot quieter, but still raise h*ll over 4000 rpm.

Larry


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Yup finally got it done. i loosened up the headers and made a really long extension for the allen bolts, and could move the headers enough to get room to get force on the other bolts. Man im relieved though. videos soon. 

P.S. alot of gasket sealer too!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gasket sealer?? Where??


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

On the lines for the power steering.


----------

